# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Haplogroup T in Norway

## torzio

some of the T ydna below

Gayl Henry Haave 29Jul1924 Petersburg, Boone, Nebraska
-Henry P Haave 18Dec1890 Boone, Nebraska
--Nels Peder Haave 16Nov1858 Lampeland, Flesberg, Buskerud, Norway
---Peder Knutsen Haave/Hove 03Mar1833 Hagajordet, Sigdal, Buskerud (moved to Nebraska from Håvet farm in Flesberg)


Knut Olsen Hiåsen 1786 Hiåsen, Sigdal, Buskerud
-----Ola Knutsen Eidal 1757 Eidal, Sigdal, Buskerud
------Knut Bjornsen 1714 Eidal, Sigdal, Buskerud
-------Bjørn Fingarsen 1684 Bøle, Sigdal, Buskerud
--------Fingar Helgesen Bjøre 1650 Bjøre, Krødsherad, Buskerud
---------Helge Halvorsen Sole 1611 Sole, Eggedal i Sigdal, Buskerud
----------Halvor Torsteinsen Sole 1585 Sole, Eggedal i Sigdal, Buskerud
-----------Torstein Bjørnsen Kopseng 1550 Sole, Eggedal i Sigdal, Buskerud
------------Bjørn Eivindsen Sole/Lunda 1525 Lunda (Nore og Uvdal)
-------------Eivind (possibly Eivind Kopseng 1500 


Unsure if it is one or 2 families

----------

